# الان افضل الاقمشه الرجاليه الصيفيه الكويتيه



## مسوقة26 (26 فبراير 2012)

الان افضل الاقمشه الرجاليه الصيفيه الكويتيه

تصلك اينما كنت في المملكه وبأسعار منافسه عن طريق شحن زاجل


* * *


مميــــزاتها 
لاتلتصق ** لا تظهر عيوب الجسم 
الوان زاهيه ** قليلة التكسر ** ليست شفافه 
صناعة يابانية

* * *

الطاقه عرض 44 انش طول 25 يارده
6 ثياب للمقاسات الوسط 
سعرها 450 ريال
















































* * *

الطاقه عرض 58 انش طول 25 يارده
7 ثياب للمقاسات الوسط 
سعرها 550 ريال















* * *


للطلبات الاتصال على

66 78 44 66 05​


----------

